# Chumlee my Bulldog and his Huggle Hound



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Sound asleep


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats so damn cute!!! Love the big squishy face


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

LOL He is such a slug when he is sleeping.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Look at that handsome boy, I just want to snuggle up and sleep with him.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Awwww Baby Duke and Adam! :laugh: He is getting so big!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Chumlee's looking good! Good work KCS;0)


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Chumlee's looking good! Good work KCS;0)


Thanks Mike! I was looking back on some pix from a few weeks ago and then from December and I just can't believe how far he has come!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awww, Chumlee is adorable! I love the avatar pic too!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! Melt my heart! So cute! 
And the avatar pic. with the sunglasses is priceless!


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Awww, Chumlee is adorable! I love the avatar pic too!


Thanks! He just got them on Saturday I ordered them from Baxterboo.com its his favorite place to shop for gear. We working on a little training indoors with them before going outside with them on.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Awwww! Melt my heart! So cute!
> And the avatar pic. with the sunglasses is priceless!


Thank you! Yes my love-a-bull boy so proud of him!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww!! He's so cute and squishy!! He looks like a great lil' cuddler!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL well they're really cute, that avatar pic is priceless. I doubt my dogs would hold still for a second with them on! So are the goggles for fun or does he need them for something to protect his eyes?


----------

